# Oil fired foundry furnace in action.



## Gadget (Dec 3, 2011)

I cast another pulley blank today and recorded the oil fired furnace in action.

[video=youtube;7TlE6nrVejs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TlE6nrVejs[/video]


----------



## Weldfab (Dec 3, 2011)

Pretty cool, or should I say hot!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 7, 2011)

etard said:


> Very nice!  Do you have a build thread or video on your furnace?



Etard,
The furnace has been in a slow evolutionary process since I first built it 20 years ago, there isn't any build thread.
I do have a few videos of the unit in action though. My YouTube account is Gadget047, a YouTube search on that will bring them up.


----------

